# Mud-hav :)



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

testing


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

LMBO - that's one DIRTY Hav!!! I love the last one with her clean white tail between her legs!! Love to see her "after" pics!
I bathed my two today -- they were sooo dirty with AZ clay. My Bonnie is orange and black instead of white and black. Ugh.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That looks a lot like Milo most days when he comes in from his walk, except instead of brown he's grey black. Yuck! I'd have to bathe him every day.:frusty:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hahaha!! She is my nightmare!! She sure looks like she had a great time though! Now we heed to see the after pictures. Does she really come clean after all that?


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

yep  You've gotta love Petsilk  
I had Eric take a picture of her straight after bath, still fuzzy hahaha, I've got that piccie on the other computer though, so that one will have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Such a cute post, Suzanne. At least Sierra had FUN!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Leave it to Sierra to be such a mess, and yet one of the most beautiful dogs I've ever seen.
Looks like a fun time!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Ohhhh, Suzanne...Sierra looks like a marshmellow dunked in chocolate!!!! ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh my, I wouldn't want to clean your sink out afterwards! I bet she had to be shampooed a few times!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

What I want to see is a pic of you AFTER you have bathed Sierra!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Suzanne, when did you get yourself a new chocolate Hav??? :biggrin1: Sierra looks good and dirty, but pleased as can be. I'm sure she had good fun getting that way too.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Suzanne, those photos of a filthy Sierra are terrific. It looks like she had so much fun. I agree with Tritia, only Sierra could get so dirty and still look beautiful.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sierra had a great time--no doubt...now your fun begins!:biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree, it looks like Sierra had lots of fun. Looking forward to the after pics. What was it about yesterday? Bath day for quite a few of us!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Yummy chocolate-marshmallow Sierra!  Looks like she had a blast! Great pictures!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ugh. What a chore it must have been getting her all squeaky clean. I didn't have Gryff last spring. I can only imagine how dirty he will be.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Testing


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ack! Nothing dirtier than a muddy WHITE Hav!!

I'm glad you showed her "after bath" photos.

I feel better now! :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thats one dirty dog.. lol..

When Beamer gets like that, he usually dries off pretty white though.. weird? Does Sierra?

Ryan


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Nope, not up to my standards....she does dry up though, but still very greyish/brownish depending on the kind of soil we walked across....
I would never even dream of letting her dry up......I pick her up at the front door and carry her to the bathtub!!!
I am not a clean-freak, but my baby can't be yukkie!!
It happend only about 3 times, because I was nowhere near a bathtub....*panic*......hahaha 
So I was forced....


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Sierra is not the only one.........


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Suzanne..

I LOVE your new avatar of Sierra..can you post a larger photo of that???

I have to say, Suzanne..you have a very colorful personality!!! You should start a Glamour Hav magazine!!! It would be awesome!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's another one who's gorgeous even when dirty.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Ans...

Hiro looks like he's at a day spa getting a mud treatment!!!ound:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> Suzanne..
> 
> I LOVE your new avatar of Sierra..can you post a larger photo of that???
> 
> I have to say, Suzanne..you have a very colorful personality!!! You should start a Glamour Hav magazine!!! It would be awesome!











Thank you







very much








Just don't challenge me....and don't give me any ideas....







....I would go ahead and do it......










I would have to ask Kara to team up with me on this one with Princess Gucci


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh don't you just love the content look on the face of a mud-hav!!!








Hiro looks soooo happy!!!!

Do we have some more Mud-hav's here  ?!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ans and Susanne,

I have a question....when you walk your havs and they come back all muddy like that, do you give them a full bath, or just a water rinse to get the mud off?


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Jan:



Suuske747 said:


> I would never even dream of letting her dry up......I pick her up at the front door and carry her to the bathtub!!!
> I am not a clean-freak, but my baby can't be yukkie!!


That's why I personally always avoid these muddy areas when it's not bath-time!! hihihi!! "Rinse off" does not exist in my vocabulary, it's either all or nothing hihihi
Luckily for Sierra it's bathtime every 3-4 weeks.... As you can guess, I prefer Summer for Sierra to go all wild and crazy!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ans and Susanne,

Where are you walking your dogs???????????????????? lol.. Looks like they are walking through mud pits?! lol.. I mean Beamers fur gets a bit dirty like that when we go for walks on wet pavement, but no not anywhere as dirty as that?!!? lol

Ryan

Ryan


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

hahahaha! *"forests are fun!" * hahahaha!!
If it's not bathtime, I do too stay away there though if it's muddy hihi!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness. Hiro is truly dirty and looks so happy!! What a job to clean the dog and then clean the tub! He's awfully cute when he's muddy though.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, look at Hiro!!! It's shocking to see them get so dirty, isn't it? And then I just have to laugh. Sigh..... and laugh. LOL It IS a lot of work to get them clean again, and I've only ever had Sammy and Ricky as dirty as Hiro there, once. Just once!! They had a blast racing through the backyard after a heavy rain and I just had to watch them and laugh. Ah, but cleanup was a job!!! lol

The pictures are great and Sierra looks very clean in that 'after' shot.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I can't believe how cute dirty Sierra and Hiro are! Although I'm glad I wasn't there for bath time, LOL.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina,

Love your new avatar. How cute he is. He is really lightening up.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sierra and Hiro look so happy on their muddy hair do (sp?)! Love it!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Geri! He really hasn't lightened up all that much. He always had that light hair under his dark one but now that his hair is growing out, you can actually see the light hair better when you brush the dark ones away, if that makes sense. He has retained 98% of his color so far.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Lina said:


> I can't believe how cute dirty Sierra and Hiro are! Although I'm glad I wasn't there for bath time, LOL.


LINA....

YOU'RE BACK!!!! :whoo: How was your trip to Brazil???? Got pics??? :biggrin1:

You need to start a thread!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diane, I did. 

Here it is: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3077


----------

